# Help Please! Route to Crystal Palace?



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Any kind member know of a tried and tested route from the Midlands to the Crystal Palace CC Site avoiding Ken's congestion charge please? Even the latest upgrade of TomTom doesn't show that option :evil:

I'm ok of course from M42/M40/M25....then where? Around right hand side of London??

Ta


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I`m just thinking off the top of my head that you may have to go over the QE2 bridge mate,and go that way round.I could be wrong though and someone may know different. :? 

steve


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Telbel

Out of interest, when will you be at Crystal Palace. We are there this Monday and Tuesday night. Unfortunately for you I wasn't worried about the congestion charge as we are exempt. Sorry.

Tim


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> when will you be at Crystal Palace


Not till end of the month Tim


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> over the QE2 bridge


Thanks Steve...or even over Woolwich ferry as if going to AbbeyWoood? Not as far round?
Anyone any ideas on that?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Telbell said:


> > over the QE2 bridge
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve...or even over Woolwich ferry as if going to AbbeyWoood? Not as far round?
> Anyone any ideas on that?


I only suggested it telbell because my uncle who lives in C/P comes over the QE2 when all the normal routes are busy.

steve


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Telbell said:


> > when will you be at Crystal Palace
> 
> 
> Not till end of the month Tim


Okay. It would have been nice to meet someone from the forum.

hope you get sorted with directions.

Tim


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I went to Crystal Palace last week from the Midlands travelled on a Sunday when lucky for me there are no congestion charges as following TomTom I ended up in Trafalger Square. :roll: 
The route the Wardens on the site would give you is as follows,
M40
A40
A406 to Chiswick Roundabout
Over Kew Bridge
A205 to Mortlake
A205 Wandsworth
A205 follow signs for Crystal Palace

Let me tell you it is a nightmare journey but well worth it have a map and do not rely on SatNav.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

M40, M25 towards Gatwick, then you can either take junctions 9, 8 or 7, heading towards London. Use your sat nav from there. The only part of Crystal Palace i have ever been to is Selhurst Park, not sure where the CC site is.

Try and keep to the west side of the M25. M6 and M1 take you to the East side, which means you will have to use the QE2 bridge

Hope this helps


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Carper said:


> Try and keep to the west side of the M25. M6 and M1 take you to the East side, which means you will have to use the QE2 bridge


Yeah. Keep to the east side of London - you're coming in at around 10 o'clock on the M25 clock face, and need to head in at around 7 o'clock or thereabouts.

What time are you heading in? Avoid Friday pm (any time from midday to mid-evening) and Sunday pm (3pm onwards). There's no CC at the weekend, or after 6pm. There's a 'where and when' :: here ::

Gerald


----------



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

If I can try to help.....a) I live beside Crystal Palace and b) I'm a private hire (taxi) driver.....

I would suggest due to the roadworks on the M1 from Luton Southbound that you take the A14 in the midlands to the M11 and travel down the M11 to the A12 and take the A12 westbound to the Blackwall Tunnel. Pass through the tunnel which becomes the A102 then look for the right hand option/westbound turning onto the South Circular. This then routes you via Lewisham and Catford directly to Crystal Palace. Good Luck.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

tug66 said:


> that you take the A14 in the midlands to the M11


The trouble is, they're in Worcestershire, so getting to the A14 is a huge drag. If we're going anywhere South or West of Birmingham, we use the M40. East or North of Birmingham, we use the M11 / A14 route, as you suggest.

We caught the M1 roadworks coming back from Wales last Autmn :evil: :evil:

Gerald


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Telbell

If you would prefer to get there via as much motorway / dual carriageway as possible, rather than be frustrated in possibly heavy traffic on clogged urban roads then I would recommend:

M25 clockwise, until jnctn with the M11, 
head south, on M11 towards London, until jnctn with A12, 
turn West heading for Blackwall tunnel on A12,
carry on to and through Blackwall tunnel on A12,
continue on A102, then A2, south until jnctn with A205, 

(NB It is motorway / dual carriageway all the way up to this point)

head West on A205 (South Circular), 

then either

Option A turn left, south on the A2216, then right, west on the A212 to Crystal Palace, which I am not so familiar with

or

Option B go as far as the A2219, South Croxted Road,
head South on the A2219, South Croxted Road towards Crystal Palace, which I am familiar with, and which will not present any heavy traffic problems, shopping centres etc.

Sounds like the long way round perhaps, but it will be a lot less stressful, and will use less fuel, as most of the journey will be spent cruising, rather than stop / starting.

Notes: Personally I would not recommend the Woolwich crossing as this can be busy. Again personally, I would not recommend taking the A205 all the way from Kew Bridge, unless middle of the night, as this will be very busy, lots of traffic lights, lots of shopping areas and shoppers etc etc.

Best of luck.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

tug66 said:


> If I can try to help.....a) I live beside Crystal Palace and b) I'm a private hire (taxi) driver.....
> 
> I would suggest due to the roadworks on the M1 from Luton Southbound that you take the A14 in the midlands to the M11 and travel down the M11 to the A12 and take the A12 westbound to the Blackwall Tunnel. Pass through the tunnel which becomes the A102 then look for the right hand option/westbound turning onto the South Circular. This then routes you via Lewisham and Catford directly to Crystal Palace. Good Luck.


Blimey tug66 has beaten me to it.

I aso agree that the A14 / M11 option is always worth it to avoid the M1, without or without the current roadworks at the southern end of the M1.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to yo all for your help & suggestions.
Unfortunately we'll be travelling on a Monday so CC is an issue.
As Gerald says A14 is a no-go (too far over to the East)
From the M40 I've a mind to go M25 clockwise (Northern circuit) and as suggested by some M11 and perhaps A12.

I have been lucky in the past with the Woolwich Ferry (I think Gerald suggested this to me last year for Abbey wood & it worked well for me twice) so I'll "head towards" but then have Blackwall Tunnel as a Plan B.

Many thanks again


----------

